# Chat Tool



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

If I'm correct, the chat tool should be working now. Take it for a test run. If the settings are not correct in terms of who can use it and who cannot, I'll be correcting shortly. From my understanding, only supporting members (i.e. paid users) should have access to this tool. Enjoy. 

Admin Team


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Yung, where would we locate the Chat hyperlink or Button?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok...I give up. Where is the Chat Tool?:blink:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it not in the main navigation bar?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I'm half afraid to answer...but no. At least I'll put it this way. I don't see it. Now if it's there and I'm missing it.... :blush: ... well that's why I was afraid to answer. lol


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

While your in this thread it says at the top of the page to the left " Chat Tool" after leaving this thread and going to the main page it is not there.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay I give up ! I am either blind or dumb I can not find it.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

EmmasMommy said:


> Okay I give up ! I am either blind or dumb I can not find it.


Right under the Maltese dog at the top of the page to the left it says Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums it's right under that , look before posting, if you look while posting it isn't there


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

If I click on that "Chat tool " it just takes me to this thread not a Chat room


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

EmmasMommy said:


> If I click on that "Chat tool " it just takes me to this thread not a Chat room


I don't know I didn't click it, I just see the words Chat Tool before posting in this thread. Chat Tool isn't on this thread while posting and isn't on the main page :blink:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Chat tool is the name of this Thread I am looking for the Chat room


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it not in the MAIN NAVIGATION BAR.. the blue ribbon with these words:

Home, Forums, Active Topics, Photo Gallery, *Chat*, USER CP, New Posts, Search, etc...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok oops... so it's not up yet... let me get the link added in.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion. I'm talking to our tech guys to get the link added in.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

EmmasMommy said:


> Chat tool is the name of this Thread I am looking for the Chat room


Sorry I could not be of more help.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't see it either.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So Saturday chat is not going to available to everyone now? On Saturday night, it used to be open to everyone, regardless of membership status. We helped a lot of 'newbies' that way, who would come into chat to ask questions. I hope that can continue! Looking forward to seeing the new chat!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It's there now.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

anybody tried it yet ? I went to the Tropical Lagoon. Have to go back to it when I have more time to explore.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I FOUND IT AND IT WORKS:chili::chili:... It's the blue/gray bar all the way at the top of the page where you'd find your UserCP list. So the bar says Home/Forums/active topids/ photo gallery/ CHAT!!!! Just click on that it it takes you there. Thanks Jung.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It won't let me in. It says I don't have permission.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> So Saturday chat is not going to available to everyone now? On Saturday night, it used to be open to everyone, regardless of membership status. We helped a lot of 'newbies' that way, who would come into chat to ask questions. I hope that can continue! Looking forward to seeing the new chat!


Yup that's how it was. Saturdays were open to one and all!  

I don't see the Chat button at all - maybe b/c I'm no longer a Paying Member...


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OKAY ! Its there now. I see it.........it wasn't there before. I do wear glasses but I can read well with them LOL

I am going to go in and play with it.......I need a white background with a BIG font


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I tried out some of the themes.....and they seem good. I think it still has some kinks for the paid members and vendor paid too. I hope they will have it open to all on Saturday evenings or even at certain pre-determined times for Newbies and those that would have a hardship paying. Making it paid does keep out spammers and riff raff though. So far it seems pretty nice.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cat, it let you in?  Did you have to log in or did it just let you in right away? When I tried it, I got a window saying I did not have permission or authorization...something like that. It also gave me a way of logging in using my user name and password. When I tried it, it told me it was invalid. But it's not.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Cat, it let you in? Did you have to log in or did it just let you in right away? When I tried it, I got a window saying I did not have permission or authorization...something like that. It also gave me a way of logging in using my user name and password. When I tried it, it told me it was invalid. But it's not.


Crystal I click on Chat and I get right in. No need to log in. But I have not found the log out button. As I said before I need to come back to it when I have more time. Now I have to go and make lunch.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

It's working for me! Yayyyy!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

It left me right in but heck where is to EXIT door? LOL I didn't find a way out???


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

There's a little red circle in the top right hand corner of the blue chat box. Click that to log out.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Just to clarify ... chat is only available to paying members right?

I do not have a chat button.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah Jules. I think he said paid only. The old one was opened free access on Saturday nights


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

It could be that he needs to configure the vendors in order to give them permission to go in. It might just be configured for Premium members if that is so he needs to configure for lifetime members too.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

MandyMc65 said:


> Yup that's how it was. Saturdays were open to one and all!
> 
> I don't see the Chat button at all - maybe b/c I'm no longer a Paying Member...





nekkidfish said:


> Just to clarify ... chat is only available to paying members right?
> 
> I do not have a chat button.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


No Chat button here either. Guess that's one way to get us to pay up. Chat...that was one thing I looked forward to on Saturdays last summer. Many of the gals that joined on Saturday weren't "paying members". It was a great way to get to know everyone too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't see it,or is it because I'm a vendor but not a premium member.EVen though I pay $65 per year to be a vendor,I would still have to pay for the lifetime or yearly to have access?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't worry Mandy...I'll still hunt you down on Saturday LoL


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

jmm said:


> Don't worry Mandy...I'll still hunt you down on Saturday LoL


LOL You know where to find me!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Played around with it a little. Not bad. Maybe they will open it to the non paying members on Saturday again. But if a vendor already pays 65$ I think this should be included.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> Played around with it a little. Not bad. Maybe they will open it to the non paying members on Saturday again. But *if a vendor already pays 65$ I think this should be included.*


Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Agreed :thumbsup:



I think it is he just needs to added it to the system. It looks like right now only premium members are allowed in. He needs to check if Lifetime is also setup and if not fix that one too.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> I think it is he just needs to added it to the system. It looks like right now only premium members are allowed in. He needs to check if Lifetime is also setup and if not fix that one too.


I'm glad you are here, Maggie :aktion033:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Lifetime and Premium members have access to chat tool. Vendors do not at the moment. I'll check with Joe to see if Vendors had access to the chat tool before. If they did, I will change it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

admin said:


> Lifetime and Premium members have access to chat tool. Vendors do not at the moment. I'll check with Joe to see if Vendors had access to the chat tool before. If they did, I will change it.


But I'm a vendor AND a premium member. I always had access to it before.:huh:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> But I'm a vendor AND a premium member. I always had access to it before.:huh:


So are you saying you don't have access to it now? If so, let me know and I'll investigate.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

admin said:


> So are you saying you don't have access to it now? If so, let me know and I'll investigate.


Just tried it and I was able to get in! Couldn't last night. I just hate it when I can't get in somewhere. :blush: Thanks!


----------

